# Basswood for firewood



## rob066 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi I live in north central pennsylvania. There are a few basswood trees that had blown over where I cut firewood. I was wandering if anyone knows if they would make good firewood or not. Some information on this would be appreciated.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Nov 30, 2009)

They are very similar to balsa wood when they dry. They get very light and burn very fast. I wouldn't want to make basswood my primary firewood, but I would use it in the spring or fall when heat demands aren't as high.

Kyle


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Nov 30, 2009)

it will burn, but its not ideal. its usually punky here in wisconsin. i burn anything as long as its wood including lumber cuts and plywood


----------



## rob066 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the information mimilkman1 and others. I wont be cutting that any time soon. I can recall a logger calling it Pennsylvania balsa that should of been a dead giveaway.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 30, 2009)

rob066 said:


> Hi I live in north central pennsylvania. There are a few basswood trees that had blown over where I cut firewood. I was wandering if anyone knows if they would make good firewood or not. Some information on this would be appreciated.



Basswood makes good kindling. Great for campfires when dry.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 30, 2009)

Split a bunch of it into 2-4" dia. and let it season for a year or so.

Drop a couple on coals in the morning with small splits of Oak and WHOOF!
Instant heat and fire.

I'm Plumb out or Basswood, and spoiled the wife and MIL with the stuff for starters. I'd like to find another couple.

Just about every species is good for something.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 30, 2009)

When you don't need a lot of heat, or when you want to perk up a fire, Basswood has its place. 

Often hallow, fantastic for making Wood Duck nest or wildlife habitat. 

It's a good wood for projects that don't need a not of strength. The first veneer machine very well could have been splitting Basswood for strawberry baskets. 

Want to hav e some fun, do some timed cuts in Basswood!


----------



## ray benson (Nov 30, 2009)

It burns similar to cottonwood. It's on this chart - look about halfway down for the chart.
http://zenstoves.net/Wood.htm


----------



## getwood (Nov 30, 2009)

I have burned about a cord of basswood this year. It last for 2 hours (fisher insert) where hardwood last 4-6 hours. If you are around to feed the stove it will be ok. I have heard they use it for match sticks and model airplanes.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 1, 2009)

getwood said:


> I have burned about a cord of basswood this year. It last for 2 hours (fisher insert) where hardwood last 4-6 hours. If you are around to feed the stove it will be ok. I have heard they use it for match sticks and model airplanes.


+1. Basswood also makes a good carving wood. Carvers can whittle away at big blocks of basswood for days and never have to sharpen their carving knives.


----------



## lindnova (Sep 14, 2020)

I have some. Splits easy, burns fast and is clean if fresh. Wood carvers do love it.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow this was an 11 year old thread brought back from the dead lol!


----------



## svk (Sep 15, 2020)

I cut some for my grandpa to carve with. Otherwise I leave it in the woods.


----------



## lindnova (Sep 15, 2020)

Whoa I didn't realize it was that old! - it was up near top of the current list yesterday so I read and replied.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 15, 2020)

Nothing wrong with an old thread. Last year I often used linden (basswood) as a starter to build a hot bed of coals before adding the denser hardwoods (oak, ash, locust. etc.). That worked beautifully. It's also a good fire rejuvenator and most prefer it over poplar or cottonwood.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 15, 2020)

lindnova said:


> Whoa I didn't realize it was that old! - it was up near top of the current list yesterday so I read and replied.


There's nothing wrong with that, just struck me funny to see one so old "resurrected" but it's all good! Most things in life seem to get "recycled" so why not this if it helps someone?!


----------

